# no es moco de pavo



## jolugega

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en estos foros y los encuentro fascinantes y de gran altura lingüística.
Tengo una duda (bueno, tengo muchas,pero iré poco a poco):
¿Cómo se diría en inglés que algo "no es moco de pavo"?
Gracias.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

It is not a (mere) trifle.


----------



## jolugega

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## anachevere

¿Serviría, también, 'it's no mean feat'?


----------



## Masood

Hola a todos

Busco una traducción de la expresión _"(no es) moco de pavo"_ que he encontrado en la transcripción que estoy haciendo de un podcast español. Os pongo un trozo del contexto que se trata de la invención de un tipo de velcro superresistente:
---
*El súpervelcro lo han creado ingenieros alemanes de La Universidad Técnica de Munich y su fuerza de unión no es moco de pavo. Son unas 38 toneladas por metro cuadrado cuando la fuerza de atracción es paralela la superficie de sujeción...*
---

How about _'not to be sniffed at'_, thereby maintaining the nasal connection?

Cheers


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Hi Masood

The nasal connection is on the turkey, right now I can't think of an English idiom that could be equivalent, the meaning is "not to be underestimated", I suppose "not to be sniffed at" is a good suggestion.

Cheers

MA


----------



## macame

no ser una cosa moco de pavo.
1. fr. fig. y fam. Tener importancia o valor.

Según mi diccionario: *it's not trifle*.


----------



## fenixpollo

It's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## platypuck

I agree with Macame's "it's not triffle matter" (I think), and also with Fenixpollo: "it's not something to *sneeze *at".


----------



## fenixpollo

The correct phrase would be _it's not a trifle_ (con "a", sin "matter").


----------



## Masood

Miguel Antonio said:


> The nasal connection is on the turkey, right now I can't think of an English idiom that could be equivalent, the meaning is "not to be underestimated", I suppose "not to be sniffed at" is a good suggestion.


Ah, when I said 'nasal connection' I wasn't referring to a physical connection to the bird's beak. What I meant by 'nasal connection' was 'a nasal relationship/theme/subject' in keeping with the original expression.

Thanks


----------



## Masood

I've often heard _"it's not to be sniffed at"_ which might be more of a British English expression.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## spodulike

platypuck said:


> I agree with Macame's "it's not triffle matter" (I think), and also with Fenixpollo: "it's not something to *sneeze *at".


BE "it´s not a trifling matter" but I prefer "is not to be sneezed at" as do the others.

EDIT  also "sniffed at" of course


----------



## alacant

Masood said:


> I've often heard _"it's not to be sniffed at"_ which might be more of a British English expression.


Definitely this version.

Saludos, ala


----------



## aztlaniano

If referring to money (which is not Masood's case), another possiblity is "that's not/that ain't just small change".
"Nothing to sneeze at", cited by fenixpollo, is a very common expression in the US.
With "trifling" = It's no trifling matter.


----------



## esance

Hi Massod,

ten en cuenta que "moco de pavo" es una expresión muy muy coloquial!! 

Just in case!


----------



## Masood

Lo he tenido en cuenta. ¡Gracias!


----------



## aztlaniano

That ain't hay.


----------



## anachevere

¡Esa suena muy bien!


----------



## aztlaniano

Otro de ambiente rústico, habland de dinero: That ain't chicken feed.
En respuesta a algo que alguien te acaba de decir: You ain't just a-whistling 'Dixie'


----------



## reillycapps

Does it literally mean "turkey booger"?

That's hilarious if it does.


----------



## aztlaniano

Yes, it does. Turkey snot.


----------



## Masood

_'Not to be sniffed at/Not to be sneezed at'_


----------



## Cbes

Do you believe this? http://infulas.blogspot.com/2006/11/el-origen-de-la-expresin-no-es-moco-de.html
I always thought on turkeys


----------



## pbasil

Cbes, this story above is a funny joke.
The actual origin however is coming from pickpocketing.

"Moco de pavo" refers to the fleshy appendix a turkey has over the beak. Pavo means turkey. 
However it seems that this saying originated from the language of rogues and thieves.
Long back when gentlemen used to wear pocket watches, in the pickpocket jargon "moco" was the chain (usually of little value) hanging from the "pavo" (jargon for victim), after the the watch was stolen.

"No es moco de pavo" means it is NOT "something unimportant" like the chain (of no value).

Therefore today this expression is used to highlight the relevance and quality of something that was not given much importance.


----------



## Moritzchen

It ain't chopped liver.


----------



## Raist101

It's no small potatoes


----------



## levmac

Si se refiere a la dificultad, otras traducciones serían:

It's not child's play, you know?
It's not as easy as it looks/sounds. 
It's not exactly a walk in the park.


----------



## Raist101

It refers more to the importance. Not something that should be easily disregarded.


----------



## erichio

I know this is an old thread, but unfortunately I have to disagree with most of the suggestions for English equivalents to "no es moco de pavo." To me, the best options in most contexts (in terms of meaning and usage frequency) would be *"It's a pretty big deal" *or* "It's no small deal." *Admittedly, it lacks the idiomatic force of the Spanish equivalent, though I can say with relative certainty that it is the most frequent option (at least in the US).

Nonetheless, if an idiomatic translation is a must, the most decent-sounding of the above posters to me is "It's no small potatoes," though even that option is not all that widely-used (It is still a very good option, though, and I think it would be widely understood, just perhaps not nearly as frequently-heard as the Spanish expression in question). Of the others, "_Not to be sniffed at/Not to be sneezed at" _also sounds _acceptable _to me, though it isn't perfect and I don't remember hearing it in at least the past 10 years (I believe the only time I ever heard it was while reading short chapter books as a kid, most of which were written in the 80s-90s at the latest and featured unrealistic dialogue that was presumably written by an adult of the previous generation).

The others (such as "that ain't hay") mostly sound super colloquial and/or region-specific (such as the south), and most of them are ones I can safely say I have never heard.


----------



## Rodal

Moco de pavo es "poca cosa";  "no es moco de pavo" es "it's not insignificant".


----------



## Amapolas

May I add that this 'moco' does not mean snot, as someone thought above. It refers to the turkey's red fleshy bit that falls over its bill.


----------



## aztlaniano

pbasil said:


> "Moco de pavo" refers to the fleshy appendix a turkey has over the beak.


Thanks for setting me straight, pbasil.


Amapolas said:


> May I add that this 'moco' does not mean snot, as someone thought above. It refers to the turkey's red fleshy bit that falls over its bill.


It turns out that the English word for that is "snood".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snood_(anatomy)
In anatomical terms, the *snood* is an erectile, fleshy protuberance on the forehead of turkeys. Most of the time when the turkey is in a relaxed state, the snood is pale and 2-3 cm long. However, when the male begins _strutting_ (the courtship display), the snood engorges with blood, becomes redder and elongates several centimetres, hanging well below the beak


----------



## Amapolas

Snood. Thanks for that word, Aztlaniano!


----------



## Rodal

Creo que estamos confundiendo el signficado literal con el significado idiomático que tiene la expresión "moco de pavo"
Por mucho que signifique "snood" en su contexto literal, en español la expresión "moco de pavo" significa "poca cosa".
Debiéramos enfocarnos más en conocer las expresiones idiomáticas que signifiquen lo mismo en inglés. " mañana tengo un examen de fisica cuantica... NO es moco de pavo!"


----------



## aztlaniano

Rodal said:


> Creo que estamos confundiendo el signficado literal con el significado idiomático que tiene la expresión "moco de pavo"
> Por mucho que signifique "snood" en su contexto literal, en español la expresión "moco de pavo" significa "poca cosa".
> Debiéramos enfocarnos más en conocer las expresiones idiomáticas que signifiquen lo mismo en inglés.


No veo la confusión. Me parece de utilidad para el foro que conste también el significado literal, tanto en español como en inglés. No se puede descartar que algún día lo busque algún avicultor, por ejemplo.


----------



## Rodal

aztlaniano said:


> No veo la confusión. Me parece de utilidad para el foro que conste también el significado literal, tanto en español como en inglés. No se puede descartar que algún día lo busque algún avicultor, por ejemplo.


Entonces tu dirías "it was no snood" to say it' was not a piece of cake?


----------



## aztlaniano

Rodal said:


> Entonces tu dirías "it was no snood" to say it' was not a piece of cake?


"It's a piece of cake" es que es muy fácil, "está chupado", en España, al menos.


----------



## tatsi_18

Hola a todos!

"A ver, nosotros dos, y mi suegra, que no es moco de pavo reclamando derechos ni nada, y ya vamos tres"

No entiendo que quiere decir. La suegra es importante y reclama derechos? Y eso de "ni nada" que quiere decir? Emfatiza el hecho que no es moco de pavo, es decir, que es muy importante?

Gracias!!!

*Nota de moderación: Se han unido dos hilos sobre la misma expresión.
maidinbedlam (mod)*


----------



## Amapolas

Que no se achica a la hora de reclamar derechos (ni cualquier otra cosa).


----------



## Herodoto

En España, suele usarse "no es moco de pavo" en el sentido de que una cosa NO es de poca importancia o valor, y por extensión a reclamaciones, peticiones, etc.
Por ejemplo: "me pasó una factura por la arreglarme el coche de diez mil euros, que no es moco de pavo". Me quejo del alto valor de la factura. En la frase que indicas, efectivamente, se indica que la suegra es muy reivindicativa y el "ni nada", tal y como bien dices, enfatiza el hecho. Puedes decir: "el iphone 8 (samsung note 8, etc)  no es caro ni nada", para quejarte del precio del teléfono. Fíjate que siempre va en negativo.


----------



## Ferrol

En inglés (como una posibilidad)
She does not take sticks from anyone when it comes to claiming her rights


----------



## iribela

Herodoto said:


> ... "no es moco de pavo" en el sentido de que una cosa NO es de poca importancia o valor, y por extensión a reclamaciones, peticiones, etc.
> Por ejemplo: "me pasó una factura por la arreglarme el coche de diez mil euros, que no es moco de pavo". Me quejo del alto valor de la factura...


Así lo entiendo yo. Por otra parte, hay varios hilos sobre 'moco de pavo'. Éste tiene muchas posibilidades: no es moco de pavo


----------



## chileno

Herodoto said:


> En España, suele usarse "no es moco de pavo" en el sentido de que una cosa NO es de poca importancia o valor, y por extensión a reclamaciones, peticiones, etc.
> Por ejemplo: "me pasó una factura por la arreglarme el coche de diez mil euros, que no es moco de pavo". Me quejo del alto valor de la factura. En la frase que indicas, efectivamente, se indica que la suegra es muy reivindicativa y el "ni nada", tal y como bien dices, enfatiza el hecho. Puedes decir: "el iphone 8 (samsung note 8, etc)  no es caro ni nada", para quejarte del precio del teléfono. Fíjate que siempre va en negativo.


Así lo entiendo yo también.



tatsi_18 said:


> "A ver, nosotros dos, y mi suegra, que no es moco de pavo reclamando derechos ni nada, y ya vamos tres"
> 
> No entiendo que quiere decir. La suegra es importante y reclama derechos? Y eso de "ni nada" que quiere decir? Emfatiza el hecho que no es moco de pavo, es decir, que es muy importante?


A todo esto tatsi_18 si te interesa solo el castellano, esto debiera ser puesto en el foro de Español solamente.


----------



## Masood

Ferrol said:


> En inglés (como una posibilidad)
> She does not take sticks from anyone when it comes to claiming her rights


Debería ser "stick" (singular)


----------



## Ferrol

Masood said:


> Debería ser "stick" (singular)


True!.Thank you very much  Masood for the correction 
I love this expression .There's a Spanish one that may fit nicely in some contexts (the     one of the post by tatsi_18 on the "suegra" for example) : "se las tiene tiesas"
Nothing to do, obviously with its meaning in the OP


----------



## Markdowd

"It's no mere trifle"...captures this one as well as any other offering I've seen, for register and nuance.


----------

